# New az flag



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

We support you AZ*!!!!!*
View attachment 1159


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am with ya Swmpbuck!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought this little comic summed it up. Without getting political (none of us would get along if we did







), I think this explains everything. The US government, and 90% of Americans are hypocrites, and only care about what is good for THEM!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ain't that the truth ! It strikes me as strange how the feds are saying that immigration is a federal issue, but have chosen to ignore their responsibility on the issue until someone else decided to do something.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

How Can they figure it is just a federal issue when the States are directly Impacted by Illegals from the fields to the prison systems!! it would be one thing if the Illegals came here and obeyed our Laws But That Aint Happening! Send them Home with a one way ticket the FIRST Time they Break a Law! If you think that is tough Read Mexico's Immigration Laws!


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

i am from arizona and let me tell you its about time that arizona stood up for itself but how many peaple right now that are times are bad for work who's (arizona citizens) gonna step up and do the work of migrant workers. But when times are good are they gonna stick with it. i have no problem with a person paying taxes and there health care. I am against the ones that are here illegally and dont pay there responsibilities.


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

i recently went through a small place right out of chino valley arizona where it was like a mini tiajauna and they had been assisted in being returned to there country. hurray for arizona!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hurray for AZ is right!!------Lets ALL back them and pray the other border states do the same.







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks. We appreciate your support.


----------

